
The Personal Newsletter Fad Needs to End - simonebrunozzi
https://onezero.medium.com/the-personal-newsletter-fad-needs-to-end-b6abb45685c
======
walterbell
_> Unpaid intern for MailChimp_

Is that better or worse than unpaid intern for Medium? One advantage of email
is that the writer owns the channel to readers. An email list can be moved to
another mail service. A blog audience is subject to the whims of the blogging
service and it can be costly to migrate content between blog publishers. Email
is a robust standard that enables migration between service providers.

